# constipation and pains down below



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi there,
i've recently suffering badly with being blocked up lol sorry tmi.  Have been taking that Fibresure (Is this ok to when PG?)
But this morning i was struggling to go to the loo and ive had a few pains in uterus area on and off ever since.
Can i hurt my baby through straining?

xxxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

if you are really struggling, speak to your GP. Pregnancy can cause constipation, due to your change in hormones and sadly it may get worse throughout your pregnancy, but not definately.

Your GP will be able to prescribe you something that will prevent further problems occuring, such as piles  

Take care x


----------

